# Big deal for me



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I finally did more than a field strip on a gun. I needed to clean out the striker channel on my P99 compact - and this was the first time I detail stripped a gun. Not too bad. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

That takes guts, I won't do it, I just have my son do it for me.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I know how that feels. I recently broke my ppk/s down as far as you can. I need to know how everything works though. It's a bit scary when you have a table full of metal bits isn't it?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

You have larger kohones then I.

Id end up with leftover parts. :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MLB said:


> I know how that feels. I recently broke my ppk/s down as far as you can. I need to know how everything works though. It's a bit scary when you have a table full of metal bits isn't it?


Well, I Was a bit worried about getting the decocker button back, but it worked out :mrgreen:


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

:smt041 :smt041


Shipwreck said:


> Well, I finally did more than a field strip on a gun. I needed to clean out the striker channel on my P99 compact - and this was the first time I detail stripped a gun. Not too bad. Easier than I thought it would be.


Well, SW, I was wondering if you were ever going to do more than field strip and clean your guns. Did you just take it apart on your own without the help of a gunsmith or written materials? If so, all I can say is:

U DA MAN!

:smt041:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I did look at the manual and pray  - but no gunsmith


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Did you detail strip the trigger group too? That's the part that looks a bit hairy..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A_J said:


> Did you detail strip the trigger group too? That's the part that looks a bit hairy..


Actually, U are not supposed to do that with a P99. It voids the warranty. No real reason to do it anyway - as U could use gun scrubber or something similiar to spray it out.

There is an official P99 armorer on Glocktalk, and he has prev stated that this can be kinda tricky even if U know what U are doing. But for a user to mess with that area voids the warranty.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I probably shouldn't bring this up because it might open a real can of worms but one of the reasons I like Glocks is because they are so easy to disassemble. Even the trigger mechanism is a snap enabling me to get down to the components, spray some prolix on them, wipe off the melted carbon/prolix mixture and put it back together just like I knew what I was doing. Maybe the P99 is just as easy, I don't know but with only 36 parts (think I'm right on that), I think the Glocks are about as easy as a gun can get.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I probably shouldn't bring this up because it might open a real can of worms but one of the reasons I like Glocks is because they are so easy to disassemble. Even the trigger mechanism is a snap enabling me to get down to the components, spray some prolix on them, wipe off the melted carbon/prolix mixture and put it back together just like I knew what I was doing. Maybe the P99 is just as easy, I don't know but with only 36 parts (think I'm right on that), I think the Glocks are about as easy as a gun can get.


Thats fine - and I have owned many Glocks over the years. Never had a reason to disassmble one. Still prefer a P99. Shoot it much better. Better trigger. Gun feels better to me. I'm not one to dis a Glock or any other brand (except maybe a Hi Point or Jennings  ) - But, the # of parts has nothing to do to me on whether or not I like a gun.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Thats fine - and I have owned many Glocks over the years. Never had a reason to disassmble one. Still prefer a P99. Shoot it much better. Better trigger. Gun feels better to me. I'm not one to dis a Glock or any other brand (except maybe a Hi Point or Jennings  ) - But, the # of parts has nothing to do to me on whether or not I like a gun.


I wouldn't buy a gun just for ease of disassembly or low number of parts either. But it is one factor making up my satisfaction with Glocks. I like the other attributes of Glocks, too. But - don't give up on me with regard to the P99. It's still on my list of guns to check out. I may even purchase one for carry although right now, my choice would be the Sig 229. If I could only find one for rent around here. Nobody has them. They have Glocks and Berettas and Sigs and HK's galore, but no Walthers. Obviously, the owners do not read or contribute to this website!


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, SW... that makes two of us now!!! 

I used a downloadable manual... and disassembled mine to it's bare parts, until i got to the point in the manual that says "No Further Disassembly is Recommended."

cleaned everything, oiled up every moving part i could get to... but not too much... i found a LOT of residue where i least expected it... I find that breaking it all the way down and taking your time putting it back together... is the best way to learn about it...

Not to mention that the action is now REALLY smooth...

i was tempted to take the grip and trigger assembly apart, but considering all the roll pins and such just didn't seem like much fun...

I also recently did a little sanding on the left side of the beavertail, to made it a little more comfortable during firing... that corner just really digs into my thumb knuckle... 

Now I'm thinking about getting a 1911 of some sort... probably Kimber but it's definately going to be a while...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually didn't find much inside of my compact P99. All the gunk and lint from my pocket was just inside of the rear plate. The channel for the striker was clear. I haven't done my P99 fullsize or SW99 yet. I'll wait until I hit 2K and then mess w/ them.

I wouldn't break apart the trigger stuff. That's recommended against by the factory, and will void your warranty. Plus, there is a certified armorer for the pistol on Glocktalk, and he and I have discussed the gun a few times. He told me that it can be very tricky if U try to take all that stuff out. Gun scrubber would be fine for that...


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

the only thing i'm worried about is certian chemicals eating away at my precious polymer handle!!!

different solvents and cleaners and also petroleum based oils and lubricants being in there kind worries me...

but at the same time... i keep thinking "Surely, these guys that make the Walther, and make the chemicals -n- stuff, have already thought about these products being used in a polymer pistol..."...... "it should be ok..."

but i would go insane if my little $500 investment MELTED because of an oil i put on it... i wouldn't sleep soundly for weeks!!! 

Any insight on this one?

But in terms of the trigger assembley... i WOULD like to replace the trigger itself with a lightweight Aluminum replica... Titanium, or some other strong lightweight material...

i don't like the spongy feel of the polymer trigger... It works great, and obviously it's been on there since '97... and isn't damaged... and all logic says is "If it ain't broke... don't fix it!"

but i would like to get a metal one with a checkered texture to it.... might be nice...


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Also, maybe my fingers are just too fat and i need to go on a diet... but the bottom side of my index finger rubs against the inside of the trigger guard... it's not painful... just annoying... 
and maybe that's why they changed the trigger guard for the newer versions...

but i also believe that in a remade version that i will investigate to getting made i will see if i could also incorporate a slightly bigger curve forward on the bottom of the trigger to keep my finger away from the guard... 

I dunno... all just thoughts and ideas at this point...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm with Legionnaire on the metal trigger. I'd love to have a totally metal fire control system. I don't like the spongyniess of mine either.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think U need to worry about Gun scrubber on the polymer guns. I know there is a polymer safe version now. And, I suppose when I run out, I'll start buying that instead. But I used the stuff on Glocks all thru the 1990s, and never had an issue...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A pal of mine used GunScrubber on his Henry rifle. It melted the finish on the reciever.

As a side note, Henry firearms provided a new reciever cover for him anyway. Speaks well of them.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the polymer used in modern guns is about as indestructible as you can get. I have never heard of anything short of acid damaging a polymer frame. They are probably more resistant to chemicals and corrision than any of the metal frames, although I do not know that for sure. I have had my glock frames come into contact with a variety of cleaners, solvents and carbon melting liquids and there has been absolutely no noticeable damage.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I fully strip the slides on my P99's after every range session. Striker, extractor, safety plunger, everything out on the table. I have never dissassembled the reciever however, never felt the need.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I fully strip the slides on my P99's after every range session. Striker, extractor, safety plunger, everything out on the table. I have never dissassembled the reciever however, never felt the need.


That's a bit overkill. U may wear out something taking it apart that often...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

SW - That is the great thing about the P99, there is nothing to wear out. Everything in the slide is held in by spring loaded plungers. Push the plunger down and the extractor and striker safety just comes right out. No roll pins to punch. About as easy as a Glock Slide.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Extractor Removal:




























Hope this helps. JE


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Any order to put them back in?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! :smt023


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

i never thought of taking that all apart... i'll have to take a look at it when i get home 

Thanks!


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Do you guys know if there's any way to get the brass coloring off the slide, from where the casing contacts with the slide?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LegionnaireZ said:


> Do you guys know if there's any way to get the brass coloring off the slide, from where the casing contacts with the slide?


I have that on my HK, and I can't get rid of it. I don't have that on my P99s because they are hard chromed. No marks, thanksfully.

I tried Hoppes on the HK and it didn't work. They make a stronger Hoppes copper solvent. Its not cheap, though, and I would only need it for that 1 thing. So, I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

well... as far as i know it's not affecting the performance of the gun... it's just a little annoying that there is a substance on my slide and i can't get it off :smt022


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

To get most of the brass circle off the breach face, use a solvent like hoppes and a bronze phosphoruse brush (looks like a big toothbrush with bronze brisles). The bronze is softer than the steel and tennifer finish and will scrub the brass circle off. If the brush makes a copper colored residue on the slide, do not worry. Using alittle more solvent, like hoppes will take that off.


----------

